# Who makes repop parts for the Elgin Bluebird?



## Robertriley (Nov 8, 2015)

I have most everything for my Bluebird that I need but it would great to finish it up the few things I'm missing and help others too.  I know there are repop parts out there and people that make them.  

Who are they?
What do the make? 
Contact info?

Thanks,
Chris and "Shur-Spin" Joe


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 8, 2015)

Whatcha looking for? Good luck in your search Bud!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 8, 2015)

I need buttons (fakes are fine), speedo (and drive), chrome light bezel and maybe fenders.  Nate and Joe will need that and most everything else.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 8, 2015)

The bezel is stainless and 3 pieces. Speedo shows up but the hardware is make yourself glass is nonexistence
Cable is next to impossible. Buttons you can make if you like fake but the real ones are next to impossible. But you seem to be lucky so it should be no problem. The other projects are gonna take a long time to find all those rare and  expensive parts if they are for sale. Your gonna need lots of this


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 8, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> The bezel is stainless and 3 pieces. Speedo shows up but the hardware is make yourself glass is nonexistence
> Cable is next to impossible. Buttons you can make if you like fake but the real ones are next to impossible. But your lucky so it should be no problem.




Can you post some pictures of the Light Bezel?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 10, 2015)

Speedo cables are just like armored cable for early automobiles and some automobile speedo cables. We will have to make all of the stuff we need. I cant find anything or anybody who makes parts for Bluebirds. It will be fun!


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2015)

Most of the guys that made the hard to find parts back in the 80s and 90s are long gone. And so are the parts they made.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm sure they will pop up sooner or later.  Stop hoarding them Ed


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I'm sure they will pop up sooner or later.  Stop hoarding them Ed




Now you don't get any!


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 21, 2015)

can you post pictures of the parts you need made???


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 21, 2015)

here are some pics of the small bezel parts


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 21, 2015)

There know there is at least three of us that need these


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice photo. 



Robertriley said:


> There know there is at least three of us that need these
> View attachment 252258


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks Ed.  I wonder where it came from


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 5, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=172051128372


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 5, 2016)

*35-37 Bluebird headlight lenses*

I make these now. Milkglass effect and amber aged effect. All resin and high impact transparent and translucent plastic and resins.

I used a c battery powered fender light from the 30s so you can see the tranluscent lens. It looks like an old milkglass light.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2016)

M







Joe Buffardi said:


> I make these now. Milkglass effect and amber aged effect. All resin and high impact transparent and translucent plastic and resins.
> 
> I used a c battery powered fender light from the 30s so you can see the tranluscent lens. It looks like an old milkglass light.




turned out great Joe


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you man!! And thank you for letting me use your lense.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jan 6, 2016)

Very cool lense! The ice tea bottle lense is a close 2nd! Great job! Always enjoy seeing the creativity on here! Joe


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 10, 2016)

*Bluebird headlight lense updates*

Here is the first run of the Bluebird lenses. All lenses have been curing and are ready for purchase. If you have any questions PM me for details.


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Thank you man!! And thank you for letting me use your lense.




NICE!!! Hows my belt and buckle coming?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 13, 2016)

Ill get you pics. Its clay right now. The  it will be resin and then brass.


----------

